

Node GH - All the power of GitHub in your terminal - zenorocha
http://nodegh.io/

======
kirinan
Oh wow, its like git commands for my ...terminal?

All jokes aside, this is actually really helpful, but as someone who uses the
terminal on a daily basis, I have the commands for Git like baked into memory
(or at least the ones I use on a regular basis), and wouldn't be interested in
trying to change my work flow (a lot of my stuff is scripted). However, for
someone learning git using github, something like this could be extremely
helpful!

~~~
zenorocha
Actually it does much more than that. You can create issues on GitHub, list
all pull requests from all repositories you own, and so on...

~~~
kirinan
I know, its pretty cool; Thats why it was a joke. Im a purist when it comes to
my technology, and like to keep my git separate from my github. I don't feel
like mixing their metaphorical peanut butter with my metaphorical chocolate. I
don't use github for all my repos so I dont want to have commands that don't
simply work on , say my bitbucket repos.

~~~
dllthomas
How do you generally do issue tracking, particularly when a project you join
has already picked a system?

~~~
kirinan
I have ruby scripts that talk to JIRA (which is the one we use at my shops(and
most shops I worked at), however if I have to I usually just end up using
their system separately (like going into it manually and updating it. It helps
me keep my update to the system very accurate and complete.

------
paxswill
Additionally, there's hub [0], by a developer at GitHub. It can have 'git'
aliased to it, and then pass through the git commands it doesn't handle.

0: <http://defunkt.io/hub/>

~~~
hk__2
And ghi for GitHub issues: <https://github.com/stephencelis/ghi>

------
jzelinskie
I usually just view the website for GitHub specifics. Can anyone who uses a
GitHub CLI application in their workflow explain how this compares to "hub"
and the other applications? The only "extension" to git I've gotten
comfortable with is Git Flow since that just makes what I would already do
easier. Is there really some big improvement to be had by incorporating a tool
like this into my workflow?

------
janerik
Looks quite nice. But it definitely needs improvement.

I think it would be much better to specify a repo using user/repo syntax
instead of "-u user -r repo". Also if I'm in a git repository it should use
the origin repo and NOT myusername/currentdirectory.

For now a combination of hub & ghi works better for me.

~~~
zenorocha
Just to let you know that a lot of those improvements are already implemented
on core :)

For example, now we're using origin repo instead of myusername/currentdir

------
mikebannister
it's not entirely clear what the value of --submit represents. i know that
it's required and it's an account name on gh. i suspect it's the account of
the target repo? if so perhaps it should not be required and should default to
the origin, no?

